# Bass world record verified



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

IGFA has certified the new world record japanese bass techinically "tying" the long standing world record, although it was beaten by 1 ounce. I wish it would have been caught in the US, but this could be very good for professional fishing. could you imagine hooking into a 20+lber?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Have you just woke up from sleeping under a rock??


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think that the world record will return to the U.S. We have bigger fish!!! There have been 26 lb. Bass caught and released because the fish was about to die. Fame shouldn't be so important to take an innocent creature's life. That's how it should be!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Have you just woke up from sleeping under a rock??


I think he was saying that it was deemed "official" finally...


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hair dyed orange? Check. Purple shirt? Check. Anne Klein sunglasses? Check. Looking like a complete tool... priceless


http://blog.newsok.com/outdoors/files/2009/07/possible-world-record-largemouth1.jpg


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am confident that the record will return to the U.S. We know the Bass are here and it's only a matter of time before some lucky guy or gal puts that monster fish up for the record. The U.S. has great conservation efforts, growth and population management to go along with a majority of anglers accross the U.S. that do practice catch and release.


----------

